# Diseño de circuitos con Multisim 11



## solosito (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola buenas, soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones y tengo que realizar un informe sobre una práctica sencilla que realicé. Hay una parte en la que me piden que diseñe un multiplexor que realice una determinada función lógica, pero sólo con puertas lógicas discretas. Me preguntaba si con Multisim 11.0 podría introducir la función y que el programa implementase el circuito. Sé que hay programas que lo hacen, pero no se si se puede con Multisim. El esquemático del circuito os lo adjunto para que le echéis un ojo(está hecho deprisa y corriendo y por eso está tan feo, lo siento ). 



Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2011)

Creo que no tendrás problemas.


----------



## solosito (Feb 27, 2011)

Ya, pero ¿cómo lo hago?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2011)

solosito dijo:


> Ya, pero ¿cómo lo hago?



Entendí mal tu consulta.
Multisim te puede simular el funcionamiento pero no te creará el esquema a partir de la función.


----------



## blaskete (Feb 27, 2011)

tendras que hacer las conexiones 1 a 1 poniendo las puertas logicas correspondientes, no es complicado, pero es algo laborioso.

Saludos


----------



## pereira91 (Feb 27, 2011)

muy buenas

en multisim 11 dispones de la herramienta "Convertidor Logico" puedes introducir la funcion o la tabal de verdad y te convierte los datos de distintas formas
adjunto imagen para aclarar mis palabras

salu2 desde Huelma (Jaen)


----------



## solosito (Mar 2, 2011)

muchas gracias a todos, voy a probar lo que me dices pereira91, a ver si me vale


----------

